

Norvig - new world's longest palindrome - abstractbill
http://norvig.com/palindrome.html

======
mynameishere
They have to make sense or there's no point. Make a python script that can do
that.

~~~
dood
Great, now I've got crazy ideas about wordnet and markov chains and such
nonsense swimming in my head, when I should really be thinking about useful
things.

~~~
zyroth
Those things are useful. :)

